# Homemade Magnetic Jumpers [Pictures]



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Hahaha.

I just made another set of clip jumpers for my electronics bag. I take old silicone fluke leads that break at the probe or connector and chop them up and on go clips. I have a near endless supply. :laughing:


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Haha. I have seen those but never considered buying then. Just something else to lose.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Looks like a good idea. Where do you get the magnets with holes in them?THANKS

LC


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

What do you guys use jumpers for? Would that not be kind of unsafe. Against OSHA?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Big John said:


> Almost none of the screws in high-power terminal or barrier strips are magnetic. :wallbash: :wallbash:


:laughing:







... it happens to all of us sometimes.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

sbrn33 said:


> What do you guys use jumpers for? Would that not be kind of unsafe. Against OSHA?


 They get used a lot when troubleshooting controls: They allow you to bypass questionable components or energize things individually to check operation. Most of the connections are done de-energized, so it's a non-issue.


Lone Crapshooter said:


> Looks like a good idea. Where do you get the magnets with holes in them?THANKS.


 You gotta learn the hard way, too, huh? :laughing: I found those 3/8 magnets on Ebay for a dollar each. But if you look online for "countersunk" and "neodymium" there are a ton of places that sell them.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm resisting taking a picture of this big bag of T-block screws I have in my truck not sticking to a magnet :laughing:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> I'm resisting taking a picture of this big bag of T-block screws I have in my truck not sticking to a magnet :laughing:


 Dammit, I thought at least _some _of them would be magnetic. 

I'm sure it would've been hilarious to an outside observer to watch me wander around the shop and *every single solitary* screw I attempted to connect these to failed. I just kept getting more and more despondent.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Only time I find terminal strip screws are magnetic is when a maintenance guy just used some cheap steel #6 or #8 he found and cut with ***** to replace the screws he lost. :laughing:


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Big John said:


> Dammit, I thought at least _some _of them would be magnetic.
> 
> I'm sure it would've been hilarious to an outside observer to watch me wander around the shop and *every single solitary* screw I attempted to connect these to failed. I just kept getting more and more despondent.


 
Time to build your own panel, buddy! "Non sinas bastardi tere te deorsum"!


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

_"Why on earth is this panel so heavy?!"
"I made all the conductors out of raw cast iron so I could use my magnets."
"Why?!"
"Because go to hell, that's why."_


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Big John said:


> _"Why on earth is this panel so heavy?!"_
> _"I made all the conductors out of raw cast iron so I could use my magnets."_
> _"Why?!"_
> _"Because go to hell, that's why."_


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Big John said:


> _"Because go to hell, that's why."_


LMAO

Thats great...good for almost any debate or inquisition. :thumbup:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Big John said:


> _"Because go to hell, that's why."_


:laughing:

I'm gonna use that tomorrow.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> :laughing:
> 
> I'm gonna use that tomorrow.


I'm gonna use that EVERYDAY!
:laughing:
:thumbup:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I got a batch of stickers of that "DANGER" sign, I've been plastering them on every panel I can find :laughing:

Today at the fish plant some Danish engineer they had touring the place saw one of those stickers and just about lost his sh*t, he thought it was the funniest thing he'd ever seen


----------



## duque00 (Sep 11, 2008)

Get the stickers here:

http://www.etgiftstore.com/items/al.../DW004-sticker-linemen-electrician-detail.htm


----------

